# Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....



## karsten. (25. März 2007)

Na Ihr !

noch wird jede Blüte mit großem Hallo begrüßt !

heute waren es bei mir:

 
Lärchensporn

 
europäische Lärche

 
Heidelbeere

 
__ Lungenkraut

 
und Buchs

und noch was für die Asthmatiker 
hier brennt nix !

 

hier fliegt Wacholderpollen  

schöne Woche


----------



## Thorsten (25. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Karsten,

bei uns blüht noch nichts....


----------



## guenter (25. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Karsten,

da braucht bei mir es noch lange bis es blüht.

Günter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

bei mir sind die Frühjahrsblüher schon fast alle seit 4 Wochen verblüht . Dafür wird diese Woche das erste Seerosenblatt an die Oberfläche kommen (nur noch ca. 5cm Wasser drüber) und die __ Magnolien ihre Blüten öffnen

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

die __ Schneeglöckchen haben schon Samenstände gebildet.. Osterglocken blühen wie doof und meine Röslein treiben, was das Zeug hält.
Die große Seerose hat auch schon 4 Blätter oben. Sieht man auf einem der Bilder im Hintergrund, wenn man weiß wo.

__ Lerchensporn in rosa (@Karsten wollen wir tauschen?  )
 

2x Blüten im Gegenlicht.
 

 
Hier sieht man im Hintergrund ganz verschwommen die 4 Seerosenblätter (da wo es nochmal extra glänzt).


----------



## inge50 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

bei uns sind die Osterglocken auch fast verblüht.

Dafür blühen jetzt andere Pflanzen.

Primel, Muscari, __ Ranunkelstrauch und Rosmarin.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ..................
> 
> (@Karsten wollen wir tauschen?  )................



*
NÖ !*

















aber kriegst so welche


----------



## Mühle (28. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

ich zeige Euch mal wie es hier im Norden aussieht, immer hinken wir hinterher   .

Inge, guck mein Ranunkelstrauch. Die Blättchen sind gerade am wachsen.

 

meine Magnolie

 

und meine absoluten Lieblingsblumen, das Gedenkemein, paßt farblich so schön zu Haus  

 

 

Die Bilder habe ich gerade erstellt.

viele sonnige Gartengrüße

Britta


----------



## Silke (29. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,
wir hinken noch weiter her, denn unsere __ Narzissen blühen noch... und diverse andere Blümchen.
  
   
   
...na, ihr wisst ja selbst, wie die heißen.


----------



## Doris (30. März 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Silke
ja, so ähnlich sieht es bei uns auch aus. Außer dem Klecks gelb von den __ Narzissen und unseren Forsythien zeigt sich unsere Blütenpracht im Garten außerdem in rot von der Johannisbeerblüte. Der Rest blüht im Moment eher blau. 
(z.B. Perlblumen, Vergiss-mein-nicht und ein Rankegewächs, dessen Namen ich nicht kenne).

Nun macht das Schauen am/im Teich und Garten wieder Spaß. Täglich gibt es etwas Neues zu entdecken


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hab vorhin auch mal mit der neuen Kamera einen Gartenrundgang gemacht.

1. Foto: die sehr unauffälligen Blüten von Cercidiphyllum japonica (__ Lebkuchenbaum)
2. Foto: Corydalis solida (__ Lerchensporn)
3. Foto: Blüten von Corylopsis pauciflora (__ Scheinhasel)
4. Foto: Pulsatilla vulgaris (__ Küchenschelle)
5. Foto: Cyclamen coum (Frühlingsalpenveilchen)
6. Foto: Viola ordorata (__ Duftveilchen)
MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Sonntagsrundgang im Garten:


----------



## karsten. (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

na wird doch !  


 
Forsythie Rohling in Trainingsschale (Nebari auf Scheibe ,vergraben )



 
einfach nur Pfirsichblüte


 
über die Zwei freu ichmich besonders , Im Herbst hat diese  Prunus spinosa
ihre erste Form bekommen und treibt jetzt aus allen "Knopflöchern"
 


 
Ribes sanguineum immer ein Feuerwerk

schöne Woche


----------



## Uli (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

hallo,
bei mir ist die erste teichpflanze am blühen.
gruß uli


----------



## inge50 (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo, 

möchte euch heute mal meinen __ Blauregen (Glycine) vorstellen.

   

       


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Mühle (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Inge,

kann ja wohl nicht angehen, so blüht schon Dein Blauregen meiner braucht noch Wochen  .

Deine Bilder sehr schön  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Tja Britta,

kommt ganz drauf an ob man Wisteria sinensis oder Wisteria floribunda im Garten hat. Der erste ist früher als der andere   

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo

eigentlich blüht jetzt alles.....

hier meine Favoriten von gestern

 __ Fieberklee

 Sempervivum 
 und nochmal

 Mittagsblume

 auch die Opuntien am Zaun haben schon Blüten angesetzt

und die __ Pfeifenwinde

 


 die  Versicolor stehen noch in den Startlöchern

 die __ KIWI ist wirklich von REWE-Obststand   , vor 17 Jahren !

und im Teich streckt der __ Wasserknöterich seine Blüte heraus

 

schönen Feiertag


----------



## inge50 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

ein paar Bilder vom Garten

    Clematis

Purpurglöckchen   


  ich glaub, das ist __ Gilbweiderich

    __ Hibiskus setzt Blüten an

   wie diese richtig heißt, weiß ich nicht, ich nenn sie Neunuhrsblüher, weil sie erst abends ihre Blüten öffnet.
Die Blätter haben dieses Jahr leider Mehltau oder so.




Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> ..........     Anhang anzeigen 13400  wie diese richtig heißt, weiß ich nicht, ich nenn sie Neunuhrsblüher, weil sie erst abends ihre Blüten öffnet...........




Nachtkerze



da musst Du nur 
Hexen fragen !


----------



## inge50 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

hab gestern mal meinen Ziertabak abgelichtet

      abends öffnet er die Blüten.


Hier meine Chillipflanze

     ob alle Früchte dieses Jahr noch rot werden
Warten wir mal ab.


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Mühle (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Inge,

sehr schöne Aufnahmen  .

Der Ziertabak wäre auch was für mich  .

Ich bin gespannt ob die Früchte der Chillipflanze noch rot werden, bei diesem "Sommer"  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Inge,

bist Du Dir mit dem "Ziertabak" zu 100% sicher?
Ich würde sagen, es ist  Mirabilis jalapa = __ Wunderblume .... google mal mit dem Namen. 

Schwiegerma hat sicher wieder Samen im Überfluß.


----------



## Joachim (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Offtopic:
@Britta (Mühle)
Hab ich das recht gesehen (Bild vom März), habt ihr ne Photovoltaikanlage? Wenn ja, wieviel KWp hat sie und was bringt sie tatsächlich?


----------



## inge50 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

@ Britta, kannst gerne Samen von mir haben.

@ Annett, du hast Recht. Ich hab gegoogelt, es ist Mirabilis jalapa. 
Den Samen hat man mir als Ziertabak gegeben.

Hat deine Schwiegerma eine andere Farbe von dieser Pflanze?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Moin Inge,

ich denke ja... ich kann ja heute (Geb. vom Opa) mal schauen, was so auf dem Hof herumsteht und ob schon Samen dran sind.
Vom letzten Jahr habe ich gemischte gelb und pink, diese aber aus Zeitmangel nicht ausgesät. 
Die Farben kreuzen wohl ordentlich aus... soll heißen, es entstehen bei der Aussaat oft andere, als die Mutterpflanze hatte. Daher auch der deutsche Name "__ Wunderblume".
Urlauber sollen Samen mitgenommen haben und hatten dann daheim völlig andere Farben. 

Die Wurzelstöcke kann man wie __ Dahlien überwintern. Dann werden die Pflanzen etwas größer.


----------



## inge50 (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Annett,

das mit dem überwintern hab ich noch nicht probiert. Hab auch nicht viel Platz dafür. Mir ist aber auch im Herbst nie aufgefallen, dass sie Knollen haben, wie bei __ Dahlien. Werde sie mir dieses Jahr mal genauer ansehen.
Bei mir kommen sie jedes Jahr auf den Kompost. Im Frühjahr wird neu gesät.

Aber sie haben seid Jahren immer die gleiche Farbe, viell. liegts auch am Boden. 
Ich dünge auch nicht, was wächst, das wächst. Muss sie nur immer vor den __ Schnecken schützen, die haben sie zum fressen gern  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Inge,



> Aber sie haben seid Jahren immer die gleiche Farbe, viell. liegts auch am Boden.


wohl eher daran, dass Du nur eine Farbe hast.. und in der ganzen Nachbarschaft keiner eine andersfarbige hat, die als Bestäuber (zum Auskreuzen neuer Farben) dienen könnte.

Ich schau nachher mal nach Samen oder hetz Schwiegerma zum einsammeln auf, falls noch nix da ist.  
Letztes Jahr waren sie pink und gelb. Hab aber jetzt zuletzt auch schon weiße gesichtet.


----------



## inge50 (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Annett,

ja, schau mal nach, das wär prima.
Ich hab auch schon einige Samen ab gesammelt.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

die Chillis werden ja doch noch rot 

    


die hab ich heut auch noch gefunden, Jungfer im grünen

     mußte heute mal die Digi ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Kolja (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Inge,

"Jungfer im Grünen", die hatte ich ja komplett vergessen. Schön, dass Du mich dran erinnerst, nächstes Jahr wird wieder gesäht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

HI,

die Bilder sind mitte letzter Woche aufgenommen worden. Einige Enziane in den Alpen scheinen noch nicht auf den Kalender geschaut zu haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

heute mal ein paar frische Sonntagsbilder. So langsam verschwindet ja alles blühende, meine Phönizische Königskerzen haben aber noch mal Frühlingsgefühle bekommen (ebenso sämtliche Aussaaten die im Frühjahr nicht gekeimt sind:crazy: )

MfG Frank

Die Herbstzeitlosen haben sich entschieden uneingepflanzt ihre Blüten zu bekommen

Die schon mehrere Jahre alte (angeblich nur kurzlebige) Phönizische Königskerze

Die Virginia-__ Zaubernuß ist die Unterlage der meisten Zuchtformen, das hier ist die ausgetriebene Unterlage meiner Hamamelis intermedia "Diane" (die hat leider ihre roten Blätter schon verloren) 

Am Baum reifen die Erdbeeren 

Auch __ Kröten(__ lilien) sind schön anzusehen, warum mag sie keiner


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



> Auch __ Kröten(__ lilien) sind schön anzusehen, warum mag sie keiner


 Ich liebe Krötenlilien, leider sind meine vorletzten Winter erfroren.  
Müsste mir mal neue besorgen.


Bei mir blüht heut nur die hier.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

so langsam gehts mit allem im Garten zu Ende, die Nacht hatte ich hier den ersten Frost (ein paar Pflanzen wollen es aber nicht wahrhaben ). Meine Passionsblume fängt jetzt erst mit dem blütenschieben an:crazy: , ebenfalls die Nippelblume (Kuheuterpflanze), eine von den dreien hats aber auf sich, Stamm und sogar die Blätter sind äußerst kräftig bewaffnet

Nur mein großer Amorphophallus macht seinem Namen jetzt alle Ehre. Vorgestern stand er noch prall in die Höhe, heute hängt er nur noch geschrumpft und verrunzelt rum   : : : 

MfG Frank


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Da es doch nun so langsam wieder "losgeht" im Garten, hier einige Impresionen vom Frühling:

         
         ​


----------



## Conny (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo CuL,

schön  was bei Euch so alles blüht 

Bei uns ist es schon wieder grau!  Nur gut, dass wir dann noch schöne Bilder haben.


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Garten- und Pflanzenfreunde

Heutiger Rundgang:
__ Funkien und __ Tulpen
   

Vorgestern
Narzisse
 

Jetzt startet der Frühling richtig durch


----------



## chromis (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

auch ich mag die botanischen __ Tulpen und wenn die Sumpfdotterblumen blühen, dann ist der Frühling nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
Unseren Hund interessieren jetzt wieder die ersten __ Schildkröten, ein paar ernste Worte sind dann schon angebracht


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

da ich eher seltener bei "Wie sieht es an Eurem Teich aus?" mitmachen kann, zeig ich die Bilder eben hier.  

Die ersten vier stammen nicht aus unserem Garten.
        

       
Die __ Tulpen stehen in den Startlöchern... und der Rhabarber blüht.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Alex, Servus Annett

Schöne Fotos  

@Alex: Diese Tulpenart ist schon wieder fast am verblühen bei uns, aber die "normalen" __ Tulpen kommen erst, so wie am Foto von Annett.

@Annett: Darf ich mich an deinen Fotos bestimmungsmäßig üben  

1. __ Kuhschelle (Pulsatilla vulgaris, Syn.: __ Anemone pulsatilla L.)
2. unbekannt, vielleicht eine Weide  
3. unbekannt, nichtmal eine Vermutung
4. __ Zierquitte (Chaenomeles)
5. Tulpen
6. Zwerg Traubenhyazinthen
7. Löwenzahn
8. unbekannt, nichtmal eine Vermutung

Bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch bestimmt habe


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

und danke für die tollen Fotos!

Ich kann mich an der Natur eigentlich nie satt-sehen.

@ Annett:
Dann ist es mit der Rhabarber-Ernte ja schon vorbei. Schade. (Obwohl: ich mag ihn eh' nicht sooo gerne... )


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Helmut,

ich denke, soweit sind die richtig - aber ich hab zwischenzeitlich nochmal zwei Bilder überarbeitet (Ausschnitte eingestellt).

#2 ist ein noch nicht blühender Apfelbaum
#3 Vergißmeinnicht (__ Gedenkemein)
#8 die besagte Rhabarberblüte... 

"Zwerg"-Traubenhyazinthen? Wußte nicht, dass es davon eine Zwerg und eine Normalform gibt. 

Die Sonne war an den Tagen leider sehr launisch - mal da, mal weg... war nur am Blende einstellen.


----------



## rut49 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo, und guten Abend,

ihr habt tolle Foto`s eingestellt. Bild Nr. 3 ist bei Annett ein __ Vergißmeinicht, die blühen auch inzwischen bei mir. Aber der Rhabarber???, der kommt bei mir erst ganz zaghaft aus der Erde.

mfG aus dem Lipperland  Regina


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Danke Annett für die Ergänzung  

Wir haben im Garten die "Normale"-Hyazinthe, blüht weiß und ist ca. 20-25cm hoch. Deine "Zwerg"-Hyazinthe habe ich in einem anderen Garten bei uns gesehen, Blüht violett und ist nur ca. 8-10cm hoch.
Oder sind das die selben  die violette Art bleibt nieder und die weiße wird hoch.

"Blendenspiel" ist gerade jetzt bei diesen "Wechselhaften" Bedingungen oft angesagt, aber das ist die "Würze" beim fotografieren


----------



## axel (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Das sind meine aktuellen Sonntagsfrühlingsbilder ! 




Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto 

Mehr Frühlingsbilder sind in meinem Album ! Kommen ständig neue hinzu !

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Vergißmeinnicht (__ Gedenkemein)



Hallo Annett,

Vergißmeinnicht ja, Gedenkemein nein. Auch wenn die Namen verwirrend ähnlich sind, so sind das doch unterschiedliche, wenn auch ähnlich blühende Pflanzen.

Grob gesehen ist das eine ist eine sonnenliebende zweijährige Blume, die sich fröhlich aussamt, während das Gedenkemein eine bodendeckende, ausläufertreibende Staude im feuchten Schattenbereich ist. 

Schön sind sie beide - klein aber fein.


----------



## Eugen (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Ich will auch mal ein paar Bildchen dazusteuern.

Sie sind halt nur geknipst, zum digitalen Fotografieren fehlt mir die Ausrüstung. :


Die gemeine __ Sumpfdotterblume

Foto 

__ Küchenschelle mit zwei verschiedenen Blütenfarben  

Foto 

Nochmal,eine andere Küchenschelle, die bei mir wild im Garten wachsen.

Foto 

Und etwas ganz besonderes bei mir : eine Algenblüte  

Foto


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Eugen

Knipsen  , daß sind Spitzenbilder !!! 

Von voriger Woche ??? da ja nicht "Digital" ???

Sehe gerade das Datum auf den Bildern :dumm , also doch "Digital" ich sage jetzt aber


----------



## Eugen (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Helmut,

ja, es ist digital. Aber halt mit einer "billigst Kleinkamera"

Ich liebe immer noch meine uralt Minolta ( Baujahr 1972 ), die aber für das Computerzeitalter irgendwie nicht mehr up to date ist.


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Lieber Eugen!

Fotos von Dir (geknipst)? Endlich! Ich bin ja so stolz auf Dich!  
Und dann auch noch so schöne! Da können wir uns ja nun auf eine Flut von wunderbaren Bildern gefasst machen...


----------



## karsten. (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> Und etwas ganz besonderes bei mir : eine Algenblüte
> 
> Foto






Hallo Hallo


DAS geht doch noch nicht als Algenblüte durch !

 ein paar angegammelte Mini-Algen am Rand  ... 

da muss schon mehr kommen   

mfG


----------



## Eugen (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

@ Christine und Helmut

jetzt schmiert mir mal nicht so viel Honig ums Maul 

Ich glaubs dann auch noch.  

@ Karsten

Viel mehr wird es leider nicht werden.  

Ich bin ja schon stolz auf diesen Züchtungserfolg   
Soll ich vll. mal mit Blaukorn düngen


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Christine und Helmut
> 
> jetzt schmiert mir mal nicht so viel Honig ums Maul
> 
> Ich glaubs dann auch noch.



 Was gesagt werden muss, muss gesagt werden!  



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> 
> Viel mehr wird es leider nicht werden.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Erfolge wurden mit Rasendünger von Al...i nachgewiesen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

gerade auch mal wieder nen sonntäglichen Rundgang im Garten gemacht 
Im Steingarten heißt es mal wieder "Blau, blau, blau macht der __ Enzian" 

MfG Frank


----------



## axel (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Frank !

Das sind aber tolle Blüten  
Ich hab auch wieder 3 neue entdeckt ! Das geht ja jetzt Schlag auf Schlag 

Foto  Foto  Foto 

Ach was ist der Frühling schön !

Gruß

axel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Was einem an einem Sonntag so alles blüht ?? __ Tulpen zum Beispiel ... und das nicht auf dem Keukenhof, sondern am Rheinhessischen Meer  (sprich: im eigenen Garten ...)


         

         

     

     


Aber es blühen ja nicht nur Tulpen ...


     ​


----------



## chromis (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Immer wieder ein schöner Farbklecks:
__ Mohn, Papaver orientale "Tango"


----------



## chromis (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Blüht jetzt am Teich:
__ Iris sibirica"snow prince" und eine unbekannte zweifarbige Schönheit, die beim Einkauf das falsche Etikett hatte.


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

schöne Pflanzen hast Du da!

Ich mag ja __ Iris besonders gerne - so ziemlich jede.
Und wenn sie dann noch duften.... leider alle namenlos. 
        

Meine zweite Leidenschaft - Rosen - sie fangen gerade erst an...
     
Von links nach rechts: "Cornelia", "Stanwell Perpetual" (mein geliebtes Stachelmonster), "Blanc Double de Coubert"

Nur so:


----------



## chromis (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Annett,

da Du gerade über Rosen schreibst, hastDu Erfahrung mit Ramblern?
In unserem Garten steht ein alter __ Holunder, dem würden ein paar Rosenblüten bestimmt gut stehen


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

ich hab einige Rambler. Aber leider sind das alles noch "Babys", da viele selbstgezogen (Stecklinge) oder erst im letzten Jahr in den NL gekauft wurden.

Für einen __ Holunder sind einige Rambler mit Sicherheit schon etwas heftig. Welche Farbe schwebt Dir denn vor? Rambler blühen zu 99% nur 1x pro Jahr....

Ich hab erst heute wieder ein tolles Dokument über Kletterrosen im Netz gefunden. http://www.smul.sachsen.de/lfl/publikationen/download/3427_1.pdf
Hab es leider noch nicht ganz durch. 
Vielleicht ist da schon das passende dabei?

Wenn Du weitere Bilder zu den Rosen suchst bzw. noch mehr Informationen, dann versuch es mal hier (einfach Namen eingeben) oder hier.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag ja __ Iris besonders gerne - so ziemlich jede.
> Und wenn sie dann noch duften.... leider alle namenlos.



Extra für Dich, Annett, noch zwei Iris, die schon in unserem Garten blühen ... die linke leider auch namenlos, die rechte: "Iris barbator elatior - Grand Chef"


----------



## chromis (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Annett,

als Farbe würde weiß oder ein dezentes gelb in Frage kommen, ich habe nur meine Zweifel, ob der __ Holunder mit seinen doch vorwiegend dünnen und weichen Ästen das Gewicht der Rose auf Dauer auch verträgt.
Hier noch ein link zu einer  sehr großen Irisauswahl:
http://www.graefin-v-zeppelin.com/Iris.htm


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade __ Holunder ein sehr spröder Geselle ist, der leider recht schnell bricht. Vielleicht bist Du mit einer wesentlich leichteren Waldrebe besser bedient?


----------



## chromis (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Christine,

Annett hatte mir bereits ein par links zum Thema geschickt und nach Begutachtung meines Holunders lass ich lieber die Finger von den Rosen. Die Äste sind halt längst nicht so stabil wie von einem alten Obstbaum.

Sonntagsrätsel:
Wem gehört diese unscheinbare Blüte am Teichrand?


----------



## chromis (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Na gut, dann machen wir's ein wenig einfacher


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

auch bei mir am teich gehts endlich wieder los.


----------



## inge50 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

ich habe die regenfreie Zeit heute mal für Bilder genutzt

__ Fingerhut
     


einige __ Bodendecker
   

Taglilie
  

die ersten Rosenblüten
 

die Pflanzen am neuen Teich
     

Wird Zeit, dass die Sonne wieder scheint, Regen hatten wir jetzt genug.
Sie hat mich gehört, guckt grad hinter einer Wolke hervor.  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## chromis (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Nur Unkraut  
Bocksbart (Trapogon)


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

das Teichpflänzchen hab/hatte ich auch....
__ Igelschlauch oder so ähnlich? 

Ich hatte Eugen letztes Jahr ein paar Ableger mitgebracht. Bei mir wird die benachbarte Segge wohl ganze Arbeit (im Verdrängen) geleistet haben. 
Mir gefallen diese zarten Blüten.


----------



## axel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Na da habt Ihr ja wieder schöne Sonntagsfotos ! 

Ich hab heut auch mal etwas fotografiert 

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  

Lg

axel


----------



## chromis (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Annett,

ja, das ist __ Igelschlauch(Baldellia). 
Sehr nahe mit den aus jedem Aquarium bekannten Echinodoren verwandt, sieht ja auch optisch manchen Arten(Echinodorus quadricostatus) sehr ähnlich.
Stark wachsende Konkurrenz mag die Pflanze allerdings nicht.


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute ist zwar Montag, aber egal. 

Die Baum-Paeonie blüht und verströmt dabei einen herrlichen, zitronenartigen Duft - köstlich:

 

Die Trachycarpus-Palmen sind auch schon so weit:
    

Und noch drei Knospen von verschiedenen Yucca-Arten, die letzte hat dieses Jahr sogar drei Knospen. Wenn die alle blühen, gibt es weitere Yucca-Fotos!

     

Eine schöne Woche wünsche ich Euch allen!


----------



## Armin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hy,

Steppenkerze und Waldrebe blühen bei mir und auch die ersten Tomaten gibts bald. Dann noch __ Fächerahorn und __ Azaleen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo.

Kein Sonntag aber Zeit für neue Bilder.  

Nochmal das Stachelmonster "Stanwell Perpetual"
 

"Variegata di Bologna" - kurz vorm Platzen und leider etwas mehltauanfällig 
 
Ich habe den Kampf mit Milchspritzungen aufgenommen! Daher die weißen Sprenkel auf den Blättern.

Von Links nach rechts: Scharlachglut und R. glauca (Hechtrose) und Geranium "Johnson's blue"


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Pflanzenfreunde

Heute im Garten 

   
Ich denke es ist eine __ Iris Ensata, allerdings am ersten Bild sind die Blätter ohne kräftig grün zu sein; Mangel ?

 
Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern  

   
__ Akelei, eine meiner Lieblinge

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

hallo ihrs!

ihr glaubt nicht, was mir heute geblüht hat, bei einem rundgang durch den garten 


 da hatten sich zwei ganz schön lieb  

aber seht selbst...........


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Weinbergschnecken freßen zwar ab und an auch an den Pflanzen... aber sie sollen die Gelege der __ Nacktschnecken ausräubern.  

Ich hab sie hier auch auf dem Grundstück und relativ wenig Probleme mit den roten Schleimern. Nur den Kürbis killen sie immer noch. :evil


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 26420
> Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern



Hallo Helmut,

ich denke (ja, dass kann ich manchmal  ), dass ist eine Götterblume (Dodecatheon)...


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,
es ist zwar erst Samstag, aber :

Foto 

der Ackerwachtelweizen blüht !

und die __ Akelei natürlich auch :

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto


----------



## chromis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Noch ein paar Blüten zum Sonntag


----------



## Eugen (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

Dein Blumentopfturm schaut ja hammermäßig aus.  

Darf man den nachbauen


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

den Blumentopfturm werde ich gnadenlos abkupfern - der ist einfach klasse.

Was nimmst Du eigentlich als Substrat für die Wurze und Co.?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

Bei mir sind die __ Akeleien und die Alliums soweit durch. 

Bei den Lauchen blühen nur noch Allium christophii, schuberti und demnächst nigrum. Dafür blüht endlich nach jahrelangen Versuchen endlich mal ne  __ Ochsenzunge (hoffentlich gibt viel Saatgut davon). Und im neuen Moor blühte sogar schon ne __ Wasserprimel.
Unter den Bäumen hab ich noch nen extrem späten Arum gefunden. Sollte Arum italicum sein, ist aber wohl ein anderer. Da müssen andere Fachleut mal wieder ran den zu bestimmen 

MfG Frank


----------



## chromis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

klar könnt ihr den abkupfern. Der ist auch nicht meine Erfindung, ich hab ihn hier gesehen:
http://www.graefin-v-zeppelin.com/impressionen.htm

Als Substrat nehme ich Kakteenerde vom Züchter mit hohem Anteil an Lavagrus.


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Rainer:
Echt klasse, Dein Sukkulenten-"Baum". 

Bei uns blüht nun die erste Yucca 
Es ist eine kleine Yucca baccata, wir haben nicht damit gerechnet, dass die bereits in der Größe von ca. 50 cm blüht...
     

Und hier ganz rechts die Yucca rigida mit gerade aufgehenden Blüten:
 

Hier noch die sagenhafte Bananenblüte der Musella, __ Salbei und __ Rittersporn:


----------



## Eugen (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Bei mir blüht die erste __ Krebsschere 

Foto 

Ist nicht mit eueren Blütenmeeren zu vergleichen, aber immerhin.


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Dodi.

Ich bin bei Deinen Bildern immer wieder sprachlos - man könnte meinen, Ihr seid im Urlaub am Mittelmeer und nicht in HH.  




EDIT: Rainer, ich glaub den Topfturm muss ich auch noch "klonen".


----------



## glasklar (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

einfach traumhaft eure blüten 
bei uns ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben,nach dem hagel freitag morgen
im teich alles zerfetzt, im garten die __ feige ,den roten __ fächerahorn ,die yucca ,die __ lilien,die rosen .alle großblätterige pflanzen z.b.paradisfogelblume ,hostas,__ canna,seerosen,__ hechtkraut usw
alle neuen triebe der kletterpfanzen  sind zerschlagen


----------



## axel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Ihr habt ja wieder tolle Fotos am Sonntag ! 
ich hab mir heut einfach mal die Zeit genommen und auf fotografiert .
Hier die Bilder 

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 


Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Willi,

Hagel gabs bei mir zum Glück nicht als Freitagabend ein Unwetter durchzog (in der Nähe hats aber viele Autoscheiben zerschlagen:evil ), nur knapp 50l Regen/qm2. In meiner neuen Teichgrube stands Wasser rund 60cm hoch  und die Kaulquappen konnten sich mal außerhalb des Nottümpels tummeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Dodi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo zusammen.

@Annett:


> Ich bin bei Deinen Bildern immer wieder sprachlos - man könnte meinen, Ihr seid im Urlaub am Mittelmeer und nicht in HH.


 
Ich komme mir immo tatsächlich vor wie im Süden - auch schon wettertechnisch. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wieviele verschiedene Pflanzen, die eigentlich eher südlich wachsen, hier heimisch geworden sind. Man muss natürlich bei einigen im Winter ein wenig vorsichtig sein, ggf. Nässeschutz und auch etwas Frostschutz geben.

@Eugen:
Klasse, die __ Krebsschere! Meine haben sich seit letztem Jahr beim TT auch um einiges vermehrt.  
@Willi:
Du Armer - schade um die schönen Pflanzen!
Da habe ich auch Angst vor, wenn so ein Unwetter alles zunichte macht. Es sind viele Pflanzen mit empfindlichen Blättern dabei, z. B. Bananen, __ Canna...
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass sich alles wieder erholt und sich so ein Hagel nicht wiederholt. 

@Axel:
Klasse Blumenportraits!


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Blumen- und Pflanzenfreunde

Was für fantastische Fotos Ihr hier abliefert, GEWALTIG  . Die Pflanzen immer im besten Licht dargestellt, Hochachtung  .

Dann will ich auch mal die Pflanzen und Insekten zeigen, die sich in unserem noch anzulegenden Garten herumtreiben.

Die Pflanzen sind teilweise nicht von uns kultiviert, sondern gehen wild auf dem steinigen, lehmigen/tonigen Boden auf.

Feld-__ Rittersporn
 

Wiesenflockenblume
 

Margarite
 

Glockenblume
 

Skarbiosa
 

__ Immergrün-Blüte
 

__ Lerchensporn
   

Klatschmohn
     

Knöterich
 

nun zu den Insekten
Unbekannter __ Käfer auf Margaritenblüte
 

Holzbiene (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, da diese in Trupps von ca. 10 Individuen den lehmigen Boden abschaben und ein bisschen wegtransportieren)


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

hi
super bilder helmut. 

was du so alles weißt 

ich hätte nur die margarite mit namen erkannt.


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Helmut!

Schöne Bilder. Ich glaube, die __ Kornblume ist eine Wiesenflockenblume....und die schöne Unbekannte könnte ein Feld-__ Rittersporn sein.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Christine & Jürgen

Danke Christine fürs Lob und für die Bestimmung  , dachte ich mir, daß ich mit der __ Kornblume falsch liege  .

Danke auch dir Jürgen fürs Lob  , aber wie du siehst, ich bin auch nicht allwissend  .


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

heut ist zwar nicht Sonntag - aber sie hat Sonntag geblüht: Einer meiner Lieblinge - das Sumpfblutauge:


----------



## Dr.J (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Wow.  sieht ja toll aus.


----------



## Conny (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Else,

die sieht wirklich toll aus! Kann man da auch Ableger machen?


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Christine

Wunderschön  

Danke für das schöne Bild


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo zusammen,

Mai und Juni sind für mich die schönsten Monate im Garten.... 
Meist ist es noch nicht so brechend heiß und überall blüht und duftet es.

Hier mal Bilder aus dem alten, langsam verwildernden Garten.
 
Der Rosenbogen muss nach der Blüte dringend zurück geschnitten werden.  Der Duft beim Durchgehen ist unbeschreiblich. 

Die Bartnelken Dianthus barbatus kommen trotz oder wegen der fehlenden Pflege bisher immer wieder.
     
Ich habe sogar noch mehrere D. carthusianorum - die ausdauernde Wildform. Karte war dann leider voll. 

Türkenbundlilie - jedes Jahr höher.... links am Bildrand sieht man den Blütenstand aus 2007 
 

Und das wächst im feuchten Sand des Uferbereiches. 
 
Dianthus deltoides? Sie hat sich dort selbst ausgesamt und wird auch im 3.Standjahr nicht lästig. Allerdings liegt der Bereich im Halbschatten durch die Trauerweide.


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

hi
wir hatten sonntag unerwarteten besuch.

 

ich wußte gar nicht das igel schwimmen können. 

 

hier kam er nicht raus, er hatte sich die steilste wand im pflanzenfilter ausgesucht. 
ich habe dann die hand unter sein bäuchlein geschoben und ihn heraus gehoben, als dank hat er mir dann auf die hand gesch.....
neee hat er nicht,war ein scherz.
aber er konnte sich nicht zusammen rollen weil sonst das näschen unter wasser
gegangen wäre.

 

nach meiner wagemutigen lebensrettung:smoki 

 

hier hat er sich dann wieder auf den weg gemacht.

der war so süß das ich ihn erst fressen wollte, habs mir aber dann doch wegen den vielen stacheln anders überlegt.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Jürgen,

schöne Bilder.   Ach, ich liebe diese kleinen Gnubbelnasen. 

Bei uns haben sie im Augenblick Probleme. Es ist so trocken, dass sie nichts zu fressen finden. Seit ein paar Tagen stell ich deshalb immer eine Schale Katzenfutter raus und schwupps - sofort sind sie da. Warten schon. Drei Stück zur Zeit. Und definitiv ein Mädchen ist dabei. Der eine Bursche hat nämlich vor lauter Aufregung das Fressen fast vergessen...


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Ihrs,

es ist zwar nicht Sonntag, aber ich bin so stolz, dass er sich heuer gegen die Schnecks durchgesetzt hat.

:troet 
Darf ich vorstellen: Mein __ Rittersporn
Foto ​


----------



## Doris (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Christine

__ Rittersporn gehört mit zu meinen Lieblingsblumen. Ich denke, daß wir die gleiche im Garten stehen haben. Was mich so an ihr fasziniert sind die zwei verschiedenen Farben, die in der Blüte vereint sind. 


 ​


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Doris,

ja - das ist wohl die gleiche Sorte. 

Ich hatte früher noch viel mehr - wunderschöne Farben und Sorten. Aber erst seit ich sie in Kübeln habe und den roten Wegschnecken und kleinen weißen __ Nacktschnecken den Krieg erklärt habe, überleben sie...:evil


----------



## glasklar (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Doris,
> 
> ja - das ist wohl die gleiche Sorte.
> 
> Ich hatte früher noch viel mehr - wunderschöne Farben und Sorten. Aber erst seit ich sie in Kübeln habe und den roten Wegschnecken und kleinen weißen __ Nacktschnecken den Krieg erklärt habe, überleben sie...:evil



hi else 
wie meinste das mit krieg und __ schnecken  
ich sammel jeden abend ca 100 ein ,trotzdem werden die pflanzen die der hagel nicht zerstört hat ,von den schnecken vernichtet
an meinem neuen __ rittersporn sieht aus wie deiner  sehr schön ,waren sie noch nicht dran .aber __ kornblume, funkie,und co alles an oder abgefressen


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Willi,

mein Krieg gegen die rote spanische Wegschnecke: Der Feind wird vernichtet, wo ich ihn unter den Spachtel krieg. Aber nur diese und die kleinen weißen Egelschnecken.

Die einzigen Feinde die die roten haben, sind andere __ Schnecken: die lass ich leben. Dazu gehören die __ Weinbergschnecke, die __ Schnirkelschnecken (also die Gehäuseschnecken) und der große Tigerschnegel.

Denn alle diese fressen Schneckengelege (und auch mal die Schnecken)!

Manchmal,wenn ich mit dem Spachtel nicht weiterkomme, zum Beispiel wenn die kleinen Biester in den Pflanzen drin hängen, muss leider der Salzstreuer zum Einsatz kommen.

Hinzu kommt die pflegliche Behandlung unserer Igel. Die helfen aber nicht bei den roten....


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Christine



> Manchmal,wenn ich mit dem Spachtel nicht weiterkomme, zum Beispiel wenn die kleinen Biester in den Pflanzen drin hängen, muss leider der Salzstreuer zum Einsatz kommen.



Aber du passt schon mit dem Salz auf, denn sonst passiert dir das womöglich


> Biologischer Hintergrund
> Im Normalfall ist der Salzgehalt im Inneren der Wurzeln höher als in der - mehr oder weniger - feuchten Erde. Dadurch können die Pflanzen Wasser und Nährstoffe aufnehmen und sie bis in die Blätter weiterleiten.
> 
> Steigt jedoch der Salzanteil im Wurzelbereich, ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht, wo diese Osmose nicht mehr funktioniert. Spätestens wenn der Salzgehalt inner- und außerhalb der Wurzeln gleich ist, geht nichts mehr. Die Pflanze kann weder Wasser noch Nährstoffe aufnehmen, sie verdurstet trotz optisch feuchten Bodens.
> ...


Quelle

Also sehr, sehr sparsam mit dem Salz umgehen.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Lieber Helmut,

bin immer sparsam mit dem Salz - kommt auch nur in Notfällen zum Einsatz, weil ich diese Methode eigentlich nicht mag.


----------



## chromis (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Gaura, __ Hosta und Campanula haben jetzt Blüten.
Jedes Jahr Anfang Juni sind die beiden Dahliensorten Arabian Night und Bishop of Llandaf am blühen. Die anderen Sorten kommen dann ein, zwei Wochen später.


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

hallo! ist zwar nicht sonntag, aber blühen tut es hier wie wild  

mir persönlich schon zu wild   vor allem, weil alles kreuz und quer hängt und wächst..... 

aber seht selbst!


ein bild unseres hornissennesteingangs hab ich auch noch gleich dazu gepackt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

so, bei mir gehen die Lauche in die 2. Runde 

MfG Frank


----------



## chromis (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Schlafmützchen, Eschscholzia californica


----------



## Conny (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

bei uns blüht es auch!

    

   Und die kennen alle bestimmt nur als Salat


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Conny,

Du lässt Dein Rucola blühen (und säen? - viel Spaß!)


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Ihr......

nun blüht es bei uns auch endlich.......


----------



## Conny (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Else,

blühen - ja!    
säen   - nein!:evil 
Wir lassen auch Schnittlauch, Liebstöckel, Sauerampfer und andere blühen. Es dauert ja noch einige Zeit bis der Samen reif ist, sodaß ich es als UHU gerade noch schaffe die Blütenstände vorher abzuschneiden.


----------



## ---Torsten--- (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

tolle bilder habt ihr da
wie schön der sommer doch sein kann, lasst uns den winter abschaffen  

da will ich euch doch auch mal mit ein paar bildern beglücken 

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto


----------



## chromis (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Der Sonntag ist zwar schon vorbei, aber am Montag blüht aus noch was


----------



## chromis (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Aronstabexperten,

das oben abgebildete Exemplar ist ein Erbstück, scheint also schon lange in den Gärten gepflegt zu werden. Trotzdem habe ich noch keinen Namen dafür, wer hilft?


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

was ist denn das Schönes?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/28855&d=1214854194


----------



## chromis (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Christine,

das wächst im Kräuterbeet:
Hopfenoregano (Origanum rotundifolium)


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Christine,
> 
> das wächst im Kräuterbeet:
> Hopfenoregano (Origanum rotundifolium)



Hi Rainer,

samt das schön?


----------



## chromis (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Christine,

keine Ahnung, ich habe die Pflanze das erste Jahr.
Warten wir mal ab 

Und den __ Aronstab, kennt den keiner?


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

leider hab ich von Aronstäben wenig Ahnung, aber der __ Aronstab erinnert mich ganz stark an Zantedeschia albomaculata - aber Du hast den draussen, oder? Und das Teil ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, nicht winterhart.


----------



## chromis (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Christine,

das ist ja ein Ding, das ist tatsächlich meine Pflanze. Süd- und Ostafrika als Heimat, da hätte ich nie dran geglaubt.

Auf einer englischen Seite findet sich allerdings dieser Hinweis:


> They can be planted in a greenhouse that has a minimum temperature of 50 degrees or outside where climates are mild.



Die Pflanze zieht im Herbst zurück und erscheint im Frühjahr sehr spät wieder. Vor Juni ist da nichts zu sehen.  Da ich klimatisch günstig am Oberrhein wohne, ist es durchaus möglich, dass die Pflanze unsere Winter übersteht. Wer hat Erfahrung mit dieser Art ?


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

wir haben zu den Aronstabgewächsen schon ein Extra-Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16023
Stell die Bilder samt Frage doch mal da ein.
Eventuell schaut dort eher jemand rein, der was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Bibo-30 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo...
ich hab auch noch ein paar....


----------



## Silke (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,
habe auch mal wieder einen Rundgang gemacht...


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo

es ist Sonntag ........

und 

irgend wie ist es ja auch eine "Blüte"




 

  


schönes Rest WE


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Karsten,

vielleicht bin ich ja ein bißchen blöd (kann ich nicht abstreiten), aber was ist das?????????


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Christine,

ich hab mich auch gefragt was das ist. Im ersten Moment dachte ich das ist das, was beim Pferd hinten rausfällt. Aber jetzt tippe ich eher auf eine Krebswucherung an einem Gehölz?


----------



## Armin (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Ahoi,

ist das ein Bovist ?

Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

 
wollen wir es zu den Bilderrätseln verschieben ?
  

das ist Metall !
Pyrolusit das aus einer korrodierenden Manganknolle austritt  (mMn.)

was die Manganknolle bewogen hat nach vielen Jahren im Steingarten aufzu"blühen"  

ein Zeichen ?    


mfG


----------



## Trautchen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi, na Hilfe und sowas liegt bei Dir im Garten rum?  

... und was passiert jetzt damit? Ich meine ist das ein fortschreitender Prozeß und das bröckelt jetzt ab?


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, na Hilfe und sowas liegt bei Dir im Garten rum?
> 
> ... und was passiert jetzt damit? Ich meine ist das ein fortschreitender Prozeß und das bröckelt jetzt ab?




klar !  
Erde zu Erde ......

  

tschuldigung Tautropfen auf der Linse


----------



## Trautchen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Spannend!

Kannst Du davon bitte weiter berichten?


----------



## chromis (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Zwar keine Manganknollen, dafür blühen sie aber bis zum ersten Frost


----------



## unicorn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Manuela,

das letzte Bild ... ist das euer Garten? 
Sieht ja supergeil aus. Gibt es davon noch eine Gesamtaufnahme?


----------



## unicorn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

ja das ist unser Schrebergarten. Auf meiner HP ist er von Anfang an beschrieben.
Freut mich dass es dir gefällt und ich mach noch mal paar Bildchen rein.
das letzt hat Ingo vom Dach unseres Gartenhäuschens aufgenommen.

Edit by Dodi: Ich habe mal das letzte Bild 'rausgenommen, da es ja falsch war.


----------



## unicorn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

irgendwie kann ich bei edit die Bilder nicht mehr rückgängig machen...das letzte war falsch und 2 fehlen........


----------



## axel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Guten Morgen !


Hallo Manuela und Silke ! Ihr habt ja tolle Gartenblumen ! Einfach spitze ! 
Wunderschön bepflanzt Dein Schrebergarten Manuela ! 
Das was da im Vordergrund blüht ist das rote Scharfgarbe und im Hintergrund Malven ?
Ich zeig Euch auch mal wieder ein paar Blüten aus meinem Garten .



Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 

So mehr Bilder gehn nicht ! Stelle später nochmal die Dahlienfotos ein wenn alle aufgeblüht sind .

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht 

axel


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Axel,

Bild 13, mit den lila Blüten, ist das Origanum? Ist diese Pflanze winterhart. Ich habe sie hier auch, aber mit rosa Blüten.  Sie wuchert sehr stark und braucht fast kein Wasser. Ein einziger Wurzelstock schafft es, im Jahr gut 10m2 mit Blättern und Blüten zu bedecken.

Liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## axel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Elfriede !

Also ich weiß nicht wie die Pflanze heißt  
Aber Winterhart ist sie und sie wuchert nicht .
Ich find die Blütenfarbe so schön . 
Ich hab ein Botanica Sammelwerk , da suche ich mal und sag Dir Bescheid wenn ich die Pflanze gefunden hab . 
Leider kenn ich von vielen Pflanzen in meinem Garten die Namen noch nicht weil ich sie geschenkt bekommen hab oder die Schilder abhanden gekommen sind . Hab mir aber vorgenommen mal mich jeder Pflanze zu beschäftigen , das kann aber noch dauern . 

Lg

axel


----------



## unicorn (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

hallo Axel,
ja, rote __ Schafgarbe und __ Stockrosen.

Wie heißt die gelbe Blume auf Bild Nr. 17?

und deine __ Dahlien sind wunderschön! Ich werde auf meiner HP einzelne Blumen reinstellen - dann spreng ich hier nicht den Rahmen


----------



## axel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Elfriede !
Die Blume mit den lila Blüten Bild 13 ist Storchschnabel Geranium pratense `Mrs Kendall Clak ´

Hallo Manuela !
Bild 17  dürfte Goldfelberich  sein 

Gruß

axel


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Lobelie blüht auf,umgeben vom __ Wasserfenchel.

  

Gruß und schönen Sonntag

Ulla


----------



## unicorn (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

wunderschön Ulla!
ich habe noch nie eine blühende im Teich gesehen.

und danke für die Antwort Axel!


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

danke manuela
ist auch meine erste, die überlebt 
werde die stadien der blüte bildlich festhalten.
finde auch , daß der kontrast zum __ wasserfenchel sehr schön zur geltung kommt. stolzguck* 

liebe grüße ulla


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Axel,

das auf deinem Foto 5 ist ein __ Rittersporn (Delphinium grandiflorum)

Bild 10 ist Großblütiger __ Ziest (Stachys grandiflorum)

Bild 11 ist eine __ Staudensonnenblume kein Sonnenhut (da stehen die Blüten immer waagerecht)

Bild 18 ist ne normale Gartennelke (Dianthus Hybride - werden auch immer man als Dianthus chinensis verkauft)

das Bild mit der Geranie ist eine Perlagonie (auch wenn die schon seit jahrzehnten falsch als Geranie bezeichnet werden, das war noch nie eine Geranie, gehört nur zu den Geraniaceae), ne "echte" Geranie ist auf Bild 13   

MfG Frank


----------



## axel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Frank !

Endlich mal einer der Bescheid weiß ! 
Vielen Dank !  
Da werd ich doch mal gleich die Bezeichnungen ändern.
Da hast Du mir aber viel Zeit gespart mit suchen .


Lg

axel


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo axel,

Origanum war mein Fehler, gemeint habe ich Geranium. Ich weiß nicht genau welche Sorte ich im Garten habe, die so stark wuchert und die heißen Sommer hier auf Paros ohne Bewässerung übersteht. Sie duftet stark nach Zitrone. 

Auf dem Foto ist die Ausbreitung einer einzigen Pflanze zu sehen, die ich im Herbst bis auf den Wurzelstock zurückgeschnitten habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Elfriede,

damit die Pflanzenexperten genaueres zu Deinem Geranium sagen können, müßtest Du mit der Kamera näher ran.
Blätter und auch Blüten (Farbe) sind die wichtigstens Merkmale bezüglich Artbestimmung. 
Ok, viel anderes hat die Pflanzen dann sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Annett, 

ich werde mich heute auf die Suche machen, um noch irgendwo eine Blüte zu finden, denn sie ist längst verblüht. Ihre Hauptblütezeit ist das Frühjahr. Da ich sie an vielen Stellen auf meinem Grundstück als Bodenschützer (vor der starken Sonneneinstrahlung) verwende, ist aber sicher noch irgendwo eine Blüte zu finden. Alte Blütenstände und Blätter werde ich auf alle Fälle fotografieren.

Liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Elfriede,

dem Aussehen nach ist es eine Perlagonium-Wildform oder eine nicht überzüchtete, den wilden ähnlich sehende Perlagonie. Die Elternarten der "Geranien"  stammen ja aus dem östlichen Mittelmeerraum (Libanon, Türkei, Syrien ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo zusammen,

Frank, Du hattest Recht, meine Wucherpflanze ist  Pelargonium graveolens. 
Ich habe bei Google einfach Zitronengeranie/ Bilder suchen eigegeben und schon das erste Bild war ein Treffer. Die Pflanze schützt sehr gut gegen Mücken und 2-3 Blätter zum Tee verwende ich auch täglich,- schmeckt ausgezeichnet.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem Süden
Elfriede


----------



## glasklar (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> Lobelie blüht auf,umgeben vom __ Wasserfenchel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 30187Anhang anzeigen 30188
> 
> ...



hallo ulla 

ich habe eine lobelie im teich gepflanzt!.im letzten jahr haben die __ schnecken ganze arbeit geleistet  kurz vor der blüte haben sie die kräftigen blütenstiele unten durchgebissen . ein blütenstiel hat sich noch erholt und hat geblüht  dieses jahr bin ich jeden abend auf schneckenjagt : ich :beeten das sie zum blühen kommt


----------



## chromis (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Die Blüten werden weniger, aber sie wehren sich noch immer gegen den Herbst:
Schlafmützchen und Rose "Tea Time"


----------



## chromis (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Blüht in euren Gärten denn gar nichts mehr?
Rosen und Safrankrokus sind immer noch schön und, Insekten geben auch noch gute Motive ab.


----------



## inge50 (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

schöne Aufnahmen von dir 

Bei uns blühen noch Dahlie und __ Astern.

       

    

Wünsche noch einen schönen Restsonntag.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

bei uns blühen auch noch einige Blüten. 
Auf diese hier freue ich mich immer besonders. Es ist nur sehr schwierig bei einer Länge von ca. 170 cm einen ruhigen Moment zu erwischen: der __ Rittersporn


----------



## karsten. (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Blüht in euren Gärten denn gar nichts mehr?
> Rosen und Safrankrokus sind immer noch schön und, Insekten geben auch noch gute Motive ab.


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Conny,

ich denke eher, dass das ein __ Eisenhut ist. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blauer_Eisenhut


----------



## Kolja (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

eine der letzten Blüten vom Wegesrand

Foto 

Hier ist es schon sehr herbstlich, Raureif, Nebel und unser __ Ahorn wirft wieder Unmengen von Blättern.


----------



## Conny (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Rainer,

und auch die blüht bei uns noch! Sie ist aus der TT2008 Tausch-Aktion und ich weiß wie immer nicht den Namen  

 

@Annett Du hast Recht, es ist Aconitum camichaellii "Arendsii", blauer __ Eisenhut, bei uns aber sehr hoch geraten. Auf dem Schild steht 100 cm :crazy


----------



## chromis (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Conny, 
eigentlich sieht das aus wie eine ganz ganz gewöhnliche Cosmea(__ Schmuckkörbchen)


----------



## Dodi (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Nabend zusammen!

Auch wenn heute schon Montag ist, bei uns blüht noch was... 

Z. B.:
Ein Ananasgewächs, schon mit einigen Samen
 

Eine gelb bis apricot-farbene Brugmansie
 

Eine Monarde
 

Einen schönen Abend Euch allen!


----------



## Elfriede (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo zusammen,

seit fünf Monaten blühen meine Goji-Sträucher schon und so sehen die kleinen, unscheinbaren Blüten aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Silke (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,
bei mir blühen auch noch ein paar....
   
   
   
  


Edit by Dodi: Bilder etwas gestaucht. Bitte nicht alle Bilder nebeneinander hier einstellen. Danke!


----------



## toschbaer (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Wau  
 Wunderschöne Bilder von Euch 

Hier ein paar Blüten aus unseren Garten

      

      

      

      

      

      

      

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Conny (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

@Rainer mir ist der Name wirklich nicht mehr eingefallen, obwohl ich diesen im Prinzip kenne, aber viele andere eben nicht  . Es sind halt keine Zahlen und ich werde mit zunehmendem Alter namensblind :evil 

@Dodi bei uns blühen leider keine Monarden mehr. Ich könnte nur noch welche bei den Blütenständen einstellen. Ananas mit Samen sieht auch sehr interessant aus  

@Silke bei Euch scheint der Herbst aber vorbei zu gehen. Das ist ja noch eine Blütenfülle 

@Friedhelm Schöne Bilder! Die Bildbearbeitung "rote Rose in schwarz" gefällt mir besonders


----------



## Silke (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo
@onny: ja genau, bei uns gibts keinen Frühling und Herbst mehr. Wir gehen direkt in den Winter bzw. Sommer über. (Das ist kein Witz! Die letzten Jahre war es wirklich so. Klimaänderung lässt grüßen.)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

ist zwar noch kein Sonntag, aber die letzten Blüten im Garten halten sich nicht an die Wochentage


----------



## Marlene (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

eine etwas andere Blüte


----------



## Dodi (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Marlene,

diiieee ist aber schön!


----------



## Inken (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

... oder an einem Dienstag!  

Ich war selbst erstaunt, was ich Ende Oktober noch im Garten finde!

       

       

Die TT-Cosmea kommt jetzt erst richtig in Schwung und bildet viele Knospen:   

Auch die TT-Lupine will noch blühen!  

Und beim Nachbarn blüht das Senfkraut!


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Inken,

na, das ist ja noch richtig bunt bei Euch im Garten!
Hübsche Fotos.

Sach ma, was ist denn das für eine Pflanze, erste Reihe gaaanz rechts?  Die hat ja echt niedliche Blüten.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma, was ist denn das für eine Pflanze, erste Reihe gaaanz rechts?



Ich tippe mal auf eine Hortensie (schreibt man die so ?)


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Uwe,

neee, ich meine nicht die Hortensie (ja, die schreibt man so), sondern die links davon. Bei mir sind nur 3 Bilder nebeneinander.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Son Bildschirm hatte ich auch mal :sorry


----------



## Inken (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

 Dodi!

Ich mach´s jetzt einfach mal so:

1. __ Kornblume 
2. ? (vielleicht kann mir dabei jemand helfen?)
3. Scheinerdbeere
4. Hortensie
5. __ Ahorn
6. Ahorn
7. Habichtskraut
8. Storchenschnabel

Aber ich glaube, du meintest die kleine rosa Blüte der Scheinerdbeere? Ich habe sie vor dem Haus als __ Bodendecker eingesetzt. Sie wirft munter ihre "Anker" aus und vermehrt sich dabei wie eine normale Erdbeerpflanze, trägt allerdings -wenn überhaupt- nur ganz kleine Früchte.


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Inken,

ja, ich meine die Scheinerdbeere. Hat mich gleich an eine Erdbeere erinnert, jedoch konnte ich mir die weder in der Farbe noch zu dieser Zeit vorstellen.  Ist aber richtig hübsch!

Die Pflanze mit den blauen Blüten ist wohl der __ Eisenhut.
Schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/34026&d=1222638117 - hat Conny hier im Thread auf Seite 17 eingestellt.

Einen schönen Abend wünsch' ich Dir und Peter!


----------



## Inken (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

__ Eisenhut- genau! Jetzt, wo du´s sagst! 

Leider kümmert der bei mir. Die Pracht wie auf Connys Bild hatte er noch nie, wird auch von Jahr zu Jahr weniger...  Ich glaube, ich lasse ihn vor dem Winter noch umziehen! 

Wenn dir die kleine Erdbeere gefällt, dann tüte ich sie dir gerne ein! Bei mir hat sie sich gut ausgebreitet!

Euch auch einen schönen Abend! 

LG
Inken


----------



## axel (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Wunderschöne Blüten habt Ihr da noch im Herbst  

Inken
Dein Eisenhut und Dein Habichtskraut gefallen mir sehr .
Da hab ich wieder etwas auf meiner Wunschliste  

Silke
Wie heißen den die Pflanzen mit den wunderschönen Blüten auf Deinen beiden letzten Fotos ?

Einen schönen Abend wünscht Euch


axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Dodi,

die Scheinerdbeere auf den Fotos ist keine Scheinerdbeere sondern wohl ne normale (da gibt es auch einige mit rosa Blüten - "Ziererdbeeren" wie die "Pink Panda" - gibt aber nur selten Früchte dran  ), kann aber auch ein rosa blühendes __ Fingerkraut sein 

MfG Frank


----------



## axel (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Hab  da auch noch ein paar aktuelle Blüten im Garten gefunden.
Das welke Laub dazwischen  dürft Ihr Euch wegdenken . 



Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 
Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 

Und hier noch eine liegende Blüte  
Foto 

Nun bin ich beim Blumenzwiebeln verstecken. Hoffe das die sich bald blicken lassen  

Lg
axel


----------



## Inken (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dodi,
> 
> die Scheinerdbeere auf den Fotos ist keine Scheinerdbeere sondern wohl ne normale (da gibt es auch einige mit rosa Blüten - "Ziererdbeeren" wie die "Pink Panda" - gibt aber nur selten Früchte dran  ), kann aber auch ein rosa blühendes __ Fingerkraut sein
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank!

Jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht, was sich da denn nun durch meinen Vorgarten arbeitet.  Ich dachte, es wäre eine Scheinerdbeere, weil man sie mir als solche geschenkt hat. Früchte habe ich auch erst in diesem Sommer zum ersten Mal entdeckt, aber nur sehr kleine, ähnlich wie bei Walderdbeeren. 
Als ich nun heute draußen war, um sie noch einmal zu fotografieren, habe ich allerdings etwas entdeckt, was nun wirklich nach Erdbeere aussieht. Aber eben sehr blass  Dann wird es doch wohl eine einfache Erdbeere sein.

Oder gehören Zier-Erdbeeren zu den Pflanzen, die sich mit der Zeit zu ihrer Urform reduzieren?

Aber ein Fingerkraut ist es doch wohl nicht, oder? 

Schnell noch ein paar Fotos, vielleicht kannst du dir damit besser ein Bild machen!

   
Und hier die blasse Erdbeere, die ja eigentlich gar nicht da sein sollte:   ...schon gar nicht um diese Jahreszeit.. :crazy

@ Axel: Wie schön bunt es noch bei dir ist! Bei euch geht der Sommer wohl gar nicht vorüber?


----------



## Christine (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Dein __ Eisenhut und Dein Habichtskraut gefallen mir sehr .
> Da hab ich wieder etwas auf meiner Wunschliste



Habichtskraut? Ja, es ist schön. 

Aber da wäre ich vorsichtig. Es sei denn Du hast Langeweile. Das ist (fast) so vermehrungsfreudig, wie der kriechende __ Hahnenfuß. Und ebenso pflegeleicht und robust.


----------



## axel (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Inken 

Also was Du im Garten hast sind schon Erdbeeren . Schau mal hier 

http://www.blumen-garten-pflanzen.de/stauden/erdbeere-fragaria.htm

Ich habe die auch im Garten . Die Früchte sind ja klein aber mir gefällt auch die Blütenfarbe . 

Noch schnell nachschieb , bei uns hats heut auch geschneit , nun ists wohl auch vorbei mit den Blüten.

Lg
axel


----------



## axel (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Christine 

Danke Dir für Deinen Hinweis zum Habichtsfuß  
Da werd ich mal ordentlich Platz lassen um die Pflanze. 
Och ! Ich hab einige Wucherer in meinem Garten . Die hatten mir meine ehemaligen Kunden geschenkt ohne Vorwarnung  
Ich hätte die auch schon aus meinem Garten verbannt, wenn gerade diese Wucherer immer so schön blühen würden  

Lg
axel


----------



## Inken (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

 Axel!

Danke für den Link!  

Danach ist es tatsächlich eine flache Waldform! Mir fiel nur die scheinbare Zunahme der Früchte auf, daher mein Gedankengang in Richtung Reduktion.. 

Bin jetzt beruhigt, so eine vornehme Zierform würde auch gar nicht in meinen Vorgarten passen! 

LG,
Inken

PS.: Wie jetzt, bei dir hat´s auch geschneit?


----------



## Silke (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo
@Frank: das sind Gazanien. Die hab ich im Gartencenter gekauft. Es gibt ziemlich viele verschiedene Sorten davon.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

hier auch noch watt von mir


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi,

der Blütereigen geht nun zuende. Bei mir blüht jetzt nur noch ein Küchengewürz . 
Spätestens in 4-6 Wochen beginnt bei mir das Blütenjahr 2009, dann beginnt wieder die __ Winterblüte (Chimonanthus praecox) mit dem blühen

__ Safran


----------



## Conny (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Frank,

da hast Du ja ein Vermögen stehen  
Wo hast Du denn die Knollen her?


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Conny,

schau mal hier: http://www.der-blumenzwiebelversand.de/index.php?action=pflanzen&g=4&start=5
"Crocus sativus"
Ich hoffe, der Link geht, ansonsten einkürzen und bei den Herbstblühern durchblättern. 

Sind natürlich derzeit alle ausverkauft, da zu spät zum pflanzen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi Conny,

Crocus sativus bekommt man mittlerweile eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Gartenfachhandel (die u.a Herbstkrokuse anbieten). Die hier waren  "Ramschware". Der Pack mit 20 Knollen für 2€  bei Gärtner Pötschke. Da sie schon fast in der Tüte blüten kamen sie erst mal in den Topf. Die im Garten ausgepflanzten blühen leider nicht, machen nur Blätter:__ nase . Scheinbar war es ihnen im Winter/Frühjahr doch etwas zu feucht gewesen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Inken (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hi ihrs!!

Hier die wahrscheinlich letzten Mohikaner aus unserem Garten! Leider sind die Bilder etwas unscharf, Schuld daran ist der Wind, der heute um's Haus fegt!

Er hält tapfer durch, mein Männertreu:  
Die Kletterrose:  
Immernoch hartnäckig dabei, die Cosmea:  
Und sie hat sich etwas in der Zeit vertan, die Primel:  

Mit dem ersten Frost wird dann bald wirklich alles vorbei sein. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, freue ich mich auch schon auf Eisblumen!


Schönen Sonntag euch allen und


----------



## Conny (14. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

es ist kaum zu glauben, aber bei uns blüht noch was. Und das bei -3°


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

und bei mir gibbet noch eine kämpferin .. ich glaub die hat den sommer verschlafen gehabt :crazy


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo

meine Schwarzpappeln  
     


ab heute hab ich ein Kissen mit Schwarzpappelwolle 

 

nur so ...

Stadtkinder :

  

den Fuchs hab ich noch nicht "erwischt" 

keine Siebenpunkt mehr 
  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqIuAJ92tM


mfG


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Karsten

 Schön von Dir mal wieder Bilder zu sehen 

Die Klassiker "Marienkäfer" ...
Da gibt es ein Gedicht .....


> Marienwürmchen setze dich
> Auf meine Hand,
> Ich tu dir nichts zu Leide.
> Es soll dir nichts zu Leid gescheh’n,
> ...


Quelle

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Helmut

Danke für die netten Worte

____________________________________________________

die "Klassiker" sind heute alle "Asiaten" :shock

übrigens

hab ich früher am *Wind*mühlenweg gewohnt

heute wohne ich am *Filzweiden*weg 

wer mal ein Haus kauft ....

sollte sich die alten Flur-und Straßennamen in der Nähe mal
genau anschauen 

jetzt
hab ich vorm Haus schon fast eine "geschlossene Schneedecke"  


schöne Woche


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Servus Karsten

So eine Schneedecke hat doch auch etwas 

Ja leider, die Asiaten nehmen überhand 

Aber so ist halt die Natur, der Stärkere .....

Ich freue mich immer wenn ich dich hier mal sehe ....

Wie stehts bei dir im "Neubau" .... ?

Bei mir stagniert das alles ein bisserl, Haus ist Top, aber Garten ....

wenn alles nur so flüssig wie Wasser wäre ......

Wünsche Dir und deinen Allerliebsten noch einen schönen Abend

Ps.: auch Deine Vierbeiner sind gemeint, ob in Pflege (auch die Gefiederten) seeeeehr ans Herz gewachsen


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Moin,

es ist zwar (noch nicht) Sonntag, aber wenn einem schon mal was blüht...


----------



## unicorn (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

ist zwar (nicht mehr) Sonntag aber auch was zeigen möcht


----------



## Silke (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,
im Moment blüht ja doch einiges...


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Bei uns ist es noch nicht so üppig. Bis auf die hier:
 
Ich wollte ja meine Hand daneben halten, aber dann wäre das Bild noch schlechter geworden - aber die Größe ist ähnlich...


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Auch Blätter können schön sein


----------



## mic_chief (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Leute.

Ein paar Blumenbilder für euch.


----------



## HaMaKi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo,

hier die Unterkategorie: Was einem auf dem Feld und in der Kiesgrube so blüht 
 (sorry für die nicht so berauschende Qualität; sind alles spontane Handybilder beim täglichen Gassi-gehen mit Kimbo

 
Biene auf Brombeer-Blüte

       
__ Mohn / Kamille bei Sonne und bei Regen

       
Meine Lieblingsbilder: allerlei Kraut (wie eine wilde Blumenwiese) in einer nicht genutzten Ecke eines Baggerlochs.

Weiß zufällig jemand, um welche Pflanze es sich bei dem letzten Bild (oder dem vorletzten im Hintergrund) handelt? Die Blütenfarbe ist tatsächlich so knall-lila und es wimmelte nur so von Bienen, wirklich beeindruckend!

Viele Grüsse Marita


----------



## Pammler (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*


----------



## axel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Torsten !

Sehr schöne Pflanzenzusammenstellung ! 
Schreib mal welche das sind .

lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Marita!

Schöne Fotos, trotz Handy. 



> Weiß zufällig jemand, um welche Pflanze es sich bei dem letzten Bild (oder dem vorletzten im Hintergrund) handelt? Die Blütenfarbe ist tatsächlich so knall-lila und es wimmelte nur so von Bienen, wirklich beeindruckend!


 
Ich bin der Meinung, es handelt sich hierbei um das Sommervergißmeinnicht/Südafrikanische __ Ochsenzunge, Anchusa capensis.
Schau zum Vergleich mal hier.

@ all:
Klasse, was bei Euch alles so blüht! :gdaumen


----------



## mic_chief (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Blütenfreunde.

Was man so an einem Sonntag findet.


----------



## axel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

Hallo Ihr Lieben 

Ich hab auch einmal ein Sonntagsbild
Freu mich das sich die Rosen erhohlt haben , sie waren bis zum Boden abgefroren .

 

lg
axel


----------



## Pammler (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

@axel  sind von meiner Schwester.


----------



## HaMaKi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, es handelt sich hierbei um das Sommervergißmeinnicht/Südafrikanische __ Ochsenzunge, Anchusa capensis.
> Schau zum Vergleich mal hier.



Super Dodi, das scheint es wohl zu sein; danke! Da sieht man mal, wie die Vögel alles mögliche aus den Gärten in ein hässlich, langweiliges Baggerloch schleppen können.

Gruß Marita


----------



## JoergK (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was einem zum Sonntag so blüht....*

'__ Apfelblüte' der besonderen Art...
 

__ Fingerhut ganz nah:
 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Ein paar meiner __ Dahlien

LG Uwe


----------



## axel (31. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Blütenfreunde
Ich hab heut auch mal Blüten im Garten fotografiert

                 
             

Es folgen noch die Gladiolen und der Flox

lg axel


----------



## axel (31. Aug. 2014)

Ich hoffe Euch gefallen die Blüten auch !

lg axel


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Kleiner Mix zum Sommerende.

LG Uwe


----------



## Uwe.SH (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Ein paar Bilder, vom letzten Sonntag.

LG Uwe


----------



## Uwe.SH (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Am Sa. bei schönem Wetter, die Mittagsblumen Dorotheanthus bellidiformis.


Einen schönen Sonntag
Uwe


----------

